# Eurokracy FREE Wheel Swap Zone (Please Read)



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

As some of you may be aware, the Quebec government changed the road safety rules recently and outlawed stretched tires on wheels.

Please read the road safety rules here - http://www.saaq.gouv.qc.ca/publications/dossiers_speciaux/modifying_driving.pdf

Because of this, we decided to add a *FREE* wheel swap zone presented by *Plaza Performance*. We will be providing an area where people who drive into the show with stock wheels, can swap over their show wheels.

We *STRONGLY* suggest everyone drive into the province with stock wheels for Eurokracy in order to avoid tickets.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

So is this just a parking lot? or will you have jacks and/or tools available?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

DUTCHswift said:


> So is this just a parking lot? or will you have jacks and/or tools available?


Hey, 

If you want to bring your own tools and jacks that would work however we are equipped with hand jacks and tools also.

Please bring your own bolts and spacers.

Thanks


----------

